# Saanen nubian cross pricing



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So I randomly made a farmer friend months and months ago and he breeds all kinds of goats and sales at auctions to make good profit. Well I stopped by today so I could be surrounded by adorable goat kids lol He asked If I was interested in a goat in milk and I said well yeah! He offered to sale me a Saanen nubian cross for $250 who is still in milk and bred to an alpine. Is $250 a good price? I know I will probably dry her off before she kids anyway since I'm sure she is due soon. The only reason he wants to sale her is because he doesn't like nubians lol she is all white and has big ears. The sheriffs dept my husband works at found out I have goats and they are bugging me for cheese.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Also when her hoofs got overgrown during our drought she developed a habit of walking on her knees. He said she will walk on her feet when she wants to but still will on her knees too. Is there a way I can fix that? She was walking perfectly fine while I was there and even let me love on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't a bad price in my area but I wouldn't like the fact she is walking on her knees.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Her udder looked really nice to me too for not being full. Yeah that has me worried too. I like that he was honest about it though I appreciate that just concerned. She was getting around really well in front of me so it surprised me she does that. He showed me her hooves and he has them down perfect now. During the drought I guess they got to hard and he bought her like that during that time. I know he personally takes really great care of them. I stink like a buck now though lol I only have one buck so I'm not use to that. I deff want one of the kids from him I love the chocolate colored one. He told me I couldn't have the one I had my eye on though haha He was like no that is one of the does I am keeping. I was like darn. There were just kids hopping all over the place I was in heaven. His dog had apparently stole a set of twins from one of his first fresheners and said she was so confused that he had to move her into the closed barn area which was where we were today. He had cows in there too. It was just a cow barn, but because the dog decided they were her babies he had to do that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she was walking around on her feet that is good. Hard to say with no pictures.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would be interested to see if she has been tested for CAE/Johnes? Avoiding this in the beginning to me is the starting place for considering an adult animal.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> I would be interested to see if she has been tested for CAE/Johnes? Avoiding this in the beginning to me is the starting place for considering an adult animal.


I just asked and he doesn't test for anything 

How much is it to test? Do I just draw blood and send it off or? I'd want to do it before I purchased her.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Depending on which lab you use (WADDL is the only one I can think of at the moment), it is usually anywhere from $6-$10 plus shipping.. and I believe WADDL charges a set-up fee if you send in under a certain number of tests.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

omg she had the babies today! Her udder did not look like babies would be today wow. She had a doeling and buckling.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So here you can see her knees and her new kids. The Buckling is in the front with giant ears like his mama.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Too cute! He looks like he could fly!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The doe in the back looks like she may have swollen knees. You might want to test before you purchase her. (On my iPad, the picture is fuzzy, I may just be seeing fuzz, in which case, I apologize)


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Goats Rock said:


> The doe in the back looks like she may have swollen knees. You might want to test before you purchase her. (On my iPad, the picture is fuzzy, I may just be seeing fuzz, in which case, I apologize)


The one in the back to the right? Yeah those look mega swollen! She is in a pen behind her.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

There is a chance that is young cows back there though lol I was only on this one side of the barn and he had some calves in there as well and I didn't even realize he had more on the other side until this picture because he had a blanket on the front of their pen area since it was closest to the door to keep draft out.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I still plan on testing though because the goats I have came from a clean closed herd. I actually need to test them again since I had another goat here that wasn't tested. It is good to test once a year correct? Then I should also have a sick pen thing away from my herd for any new goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You should have a quarrentine pen.


----------

